# anyone else "hopng' for a "suprise baby"?



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I do not usually post here - because I really haven't decided if I want another child (I have 3), or not. We use withdrawl, hardly the most reliable method, and each month I wonder/almost hope that I am pregnant. I think I am trying to let God/the universe decide. Anyone else in the same boat - or ever do this (If so...what happened?)

Kathy


----------



## wendyland (Apr 5, 2003)

Yeah, I've been hoping. I've rarely been on birth control in my life and started dtd when I was 14. I was dumb and used withdrawl as a teen. I've only been pregnant 3 times and all three happened when he didn't withdrawl at my O time. So, I guess withdrawl has been pretty reliable for me.


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

well, i was on the pill but kept having these thoughts/fantasies about being pregnant...i kept taking my pill religiously but one month i had some light spotting instead of my period and i just knew that i had somehow made it happen by thinking about it so much!


----------



## fantesia28 (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes, I am right there with you!! We also use withdrawal and it has proved to be a very reliable method for us... It's always in the back of my head though that it's not full proof and I often hope for an accident.









The only thing going against us though is that we have not had an accident in the 12 years of using it unless he didn't pull out and we were trying for a baby at those times. The odds of an oopsie for me are somewhat slim I believe!!







:


----------



## whoamama (Jan 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stacey2061* 
well, i was on the pill but kept having these thoughts/fantasies about being pregnant...i kept taking my pill religiously but one month i had some light spotting instead of my period and i just knew that i had somehow made it happen by thinking about it so much!

Did that really work, because I take bcp and fantasize about an oops baby myself.


----------



## purslaine (Feb 20, 2006)

I have been using withdrawl for 5 years (cummulative - not in a row). I have never had an oops...so it seems pretty reliable for us.

I am also trying not to control the universe...I do not deliberately have sex around "O", but if I am feeling frisky or husband initiates...I go for it. I almost wish I did not know when I was "O" as I play head games with myself about it.







:

Glad I am not alone!! I also wonder if putting these thoughts out into the universe wil make it happen.


----------



## MamaHippo (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd love a suprise pregnancy. I would love to be like, "Guess what honey!" and have Dh be excited, but I know it wouldnt happen right now, since he's under a lot of job-related stress. We're probably going to ttc next year officially, but in the meantime i'd love a 'whoops'. I'm on the pill though, so its unlikely.







:


----------



## stacey2061 (Feb 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whoamama* 
Did that really work, because I take bcp and fantasize about an oops baby myself.


i'm assuming in worked, since i took the pill perfectly and got pregnant...i'm not saying that it couldn't be a fluke, but i'm sure my psychological state had a lot to do with it


----------



## texaspeach (Jun 19, 2005)

I think I'd be very happy with a surprise baby. It's hard for me to admit that, because I'm trying to finish school before we have a child. Despite me knowing that in my head, my heart aches for a child especially when I'm fertile. We use FAM (charting) and either withdrawl or condoms during the fertile time. Maybe my secret desire for a baby is why I keep loosing my damned thermometer?







maybe my subconcious is trying to set us up! I joke with DP the only way we will have a baby is if it is a surprise; he hates planning for things.


----------



## sahmof2girls (Feb 9, 2005)

I would love a surprise baby... But since I am single and not doing the baby dance it won't happen


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

You sound just like me!


----------



## herbanmama (Jun 10, 2005)

Yep, that's me. We are using withdrawl and I am taking my dd's gummy multi- vitamins and folic acid. But we aren't 'planning'. I am also in the process of slooowwly getting a degree and we'd like an addition on the house but the "we should wait until"s are endless, so...

Anyway, my nipples have been super sore for a few days now, which sort of excites me, but we'll see. I get a little disappointed when at first when my period arrives


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

It's so funny that I was lurking on the fertility board, not posting becuase we're not "trying", and came across this thread!

I am so hoping for a "suprise" baby. Dd was conceived on our honeymoon. Total suprise! It's the only way I know now









Dh and I have talked about starting TTC #2 around Christmas, but I'm sort of secretly hoping we just end up pregnant.

We shall see!


----------



## Three~Little~Birds (Jan 10, 2005)

I totally hoped for a surprise baby and then we got pregnant with #2. This time around, I went through a time period of hoping for a surprise baby, to no avail. My husband is now on board with #3 though and we are actively TTC.


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

Not right now, but Henri was a surprise baby and he has been one of the best surprises I've ever gotten in my entire life







He's our "Wow that was fun babies are awesome lets go have unprotected sex!" love child














:


----------



## adamsfam07 (Sep 9, 2006)

We had our 3rd boy just 4 months ago, my hubby is pretty sure we are done, I'm not however, I would love to have just one more, (yes try for that little girl) Anyway, we don't use anything, just withdrawl and I secretly hope that it will eventually lead to a surprise baby. I'll keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Babytime (May 4, 2004)

That's my hope! I don't want to actively try for a third child. We are very happy with our two sweet little girls but would love to have a surprise! We don't usually use any birth control and every month I get a little bit excited as I wait for my period and a little bit disappointed when it arrives.


----------



## AnnR33 (Aug 1, 2002)

I am _mostly_ sure I'm done (have 3 also and youngest is a handful!) but DH really wants one more-crazy to have the dad want more in most cases.
We are very careful and I chart but still sometimes (rarely LOL) think a surprise would answer my wonderings for me and I'd be happy.

and as a matter of fact







....
This month we've traveled across country for the holidays and I think for ONCE my cycle is off from the stress or something and am wondering if maybe a suprise is waiting for me in the form of a BFP when I get home.... (what are the chances really that after a year of being regular that this month I'd ovulate a week early when I thought we were safe!)
oh well...I trust fate


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

yes!

almost 13 months pp and no sign of af yet, and dd is nursing like crazy especially at night so it's not even on the horizon. i did have a few instances of o-type pain/twinges so i may be ovulating sporadically. we've just been using withdrawal as bc.

i'd love a little 'oopsie' baby!


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I do this every month. Problem is, it is hard to have an oops when your method is withdrawal.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

I would love to have a surprise baby, but not now while I'm using my current bc. I have an IUD and I would *not* want to have to deal with that issue. So my secret wish is for the IUD to just fall out.


----------



## celestialdreamer (Nov 18, 2004)

I thought I kind of wanted a surprise baby until recently I took a pregnancy test and read it wrong







: and *thought* it was a positive. I nearly had a heart attack as I already had really crazy day with my 2 very young children







: At that moment the reality of having a third baby right now smacked me upside the head. I've had one surprise pregnancy in my life (my daughter) and the absolutely-freaking-out that happened makes me not want to relive that part of the experience. I suppose I felt that panic when I found out I was having my second baby too (planned and very much anticipated).

We don't use any birth control now, but I haven't had AF yet so who knows what will happen. At this point we are just taking it all as it comes along. I'd be okay with it taking longer than it did after my first baby (14 months pp), and I *think* I would be okay with it even if it happened now (depends on the day







).


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kleine Hexe* 
I would love to have a surprise baby, but not now while I'm using my current bc. I have an IUD and I would *not* want to have to deal with that issue. So my secret wish is for the IUD to just fall out.









Mine did, 13 days after I got it.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

as I am very careful about using bc.

All 3 of mine were planned and we're not planning a 4th but part of me would love to be surprised.

Sigh.


----------



## Kleine Hexe (Dec 2, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Mine did, 13 days after I got it.

Mine has been in for 10 months now. It seems to be doing it's job very very well.


----------



## newcastlemama (Jun 7, 2005)

We only have suprises







and I do think that it is fun. We use BC as child spacing more than total prevention.

BTW-I am suprised that mamas are finding success using withdraw...


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I would love a surprise baby.







I still want one more baby (kind of hoping to have a girl next time), but my DH keep saying no more. BUT, he was supposed to get his vasectomy almost a yr ago and still hasn't done it. I told him if I get pg again, I don't want to get pg until about a yr from now. So, I'm hoping he'll warm up to the idea and then we won't really ttc, but if it happens, it happens.


----------



## Hannah (Jul 30, 2002)

Withdrawl has worked all to well for us. I also keep thinking that it will fail, but it is rather reliable.
I want a third so badly, but dh does not.
However this is not a good time for us, so doesn't that mean that we will end up pregnant? It always goes that way.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
I do this every month. Problem is, it is hard to have an oops when your method is withdrawal.









:


----------



## maternus.aeternum (Aug 19, 2006)

meme! and i'm so surprised i am, because ds2 is only 7.5 months old...
i always said i would have no smaller than a 3 year gap between my kids but i just feel so at peace with the idea, so we haven't been using any form of protection since he was born. it'll happen when it happens!


----------



## TinyFrog (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes (ooo, did I just admit that)


----------



## aylasmama (Nov 16, 2006)

Yup....My Ayla was unexpected but soooo welcome! I really believe she's a miracle baby. (OK...statistically there's nothing miraculous about becoming pregnant using the withdrawal method)

Unfortunately, now my husband is so scared of another (he loves her more than life itself, but is overly concerned about the human population crisis...the very reason he didn't want any children







: ), so he keeps his distance now.


----------



## aylasmama (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't even know if it really could happen right now b/c Ayla is 14 months old and I've been breastfeeding on demand consistently...we all sleep together, so even at night, anytime! I can't figure out whether or not I'm fertile (no periods in yet!) I do know it's possible to ovulate and not have periods...but I don't know if I am.


----------



## 4daughters (May 15, 2006)

Hope you get your surprise... I have 2 girls and set of twins. We actually TTC see what happens, sounds crazy huh. But really wanted to have one more. I think I might be feeling all the syptoms!


----------



## livinzoo (Dec 31, 2005)

I'ld like a surprise. I've had the baby fever for a while now. We plan to wait 2 more years, but I really don't want to. So a surprise would make me happy. I can't admit that to my man though. Maybe if everything goes well I can ask him once we move and keep my fingers crossed. As planned I'll be 31 with my first and he will be 36. I DON'T WANNA WAIT THAT LONG!! So please include me in wishing for a surprise.


----------

